# Holly Smells Like a Dog



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Anyone ever have a long haired cat that got that doggy smell about them? I've noticed it with Holly's fur in the last couple days. It's not overpowering, but it's there (and her butt is clean). 

Guess a visit to the groomers is in her near future...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You could give her a bath at your house.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Oooh...

Cat bathing. 

That should be on Olympic Sport! (At least, it should be at my house!) 

I'd get a gold medal for the Nakie Bath endurance trial!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never noticed it with Cinderella, but she doesn't have nearly the amount of long hair as Miss Holly. I actually take my girls to get groomed so their nails get clipped. (I know - what a chicken!) But I figure I might as well give them the whole treatment.  

I'd say it's time for some "girly" treatment for Holly. :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Chewie and Wicket smell very faintly of dog when they have just been thoroughly groomed by one of the big girls, and their fur is all wet... I wonder how kitty breath + kitty drool + kitty fur = doggie smell :? 

I guess it's time for the dreaded bath... could you do it yourself, or is her fur to likely to mat?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm thinking I prefer to let someone else live dangerously. I've dunked her butt when needed. But think trying to do all of her would be a real challenge. Besides, Maine Coons have the type of coat that repels water and stays dry underneath, so getting her really wet and getting the soap out may be more than I want to deal with. She doesn't really mat, although I've found 3 small ones (about the size of a nickel) in the last 2 weeks...those were the first ones since I got her. But I had been slack on the brushing... 

I was looking a grooming prices on the website of a local place...they want the same amount for a long haired cat as they do a Siberian Husky...$45...can that be right? I was thinking cat grooming would be like $25....maybe $30. Maybe the danger factor...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I pay $46, which includes trimming the nails, cleaning their ears, their bums, and the bath. But remember - that's San Diego. The land of overprices.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Maybe Holly smells weird because she plays in your TOILET?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

See if she'll go fetch your paper in the morning. :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

PrimoBabe said:


> Maybe Holly smells weird because she plays in your TOILET?


You may have a point there! :lol:


----------

